# One hungry beaver



## djtedald (Feb 9, 2009)

I figured that title would generate some interest...

Last week we cleared an old fencline that had a lot of 3"-8" diameter maples and cherry trees. Rather than chipping these trees I decided to try something I had never read about. All of the trees were dragged about 200 yards to a dirt spot directly adjacent to an active beaver dam. I wasn't sure if the little critters would take to wood that they had not felled, but imagine my delight when a week later when I checked on the site and found that the beavers had demolished the pile. It worked so well that I added another load this past weekend. I have a few photos from my phone to download. I hope to add them to this post sometime soon.


----------



## ozzy42 (Feb 9, 2009)

djtedald said:


> I figured that title would generate some interest...
> 
> Last week we cleared an old fencline that had a lot of 3"-8" diameter maples and cherry trees. Rather than chipping these trees I decided to try something I had never read about. All of the trees were dragged about 200 yards to a dirt spot directly adjacent to an active beaver dam. I wasn't sure if the little critters would take to wood that they had not felled, but imagine my delight when a week later when I checked on the site and found that the beavers had demolished the pile. It worked so well that I added another load this past weekend. I have a few photos from my phone to download. I hope to add them to this post sometime soon.


:hmm3grin2orange:
Man,if we could only domesticate those little rascals,and train them.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 9, 2009)

Trapped out 6 beaver off my land this year. They started dropping 6-8" White Oak and that's where I draw the line. They are gone for now.


----------



## panhead9 (Feb 9, 2009)

pics please!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 9, 2009)

thats cool, yeah I'd like to see pics. I guess you could call it environmentally friendly brush removal...... Mike


----------



## djtedald (Feb 9, 2009)

*Beaver photos*

Here are a few photos as promised.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 9, 2009)

cool pics!!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## tree md (Feb 10, 2009)

Very cool thread and pics!


----------



## Stein (Feb 10, 2009)

Man, it's all I can do to get rid of them here. If I never saw another I would be happy. They live in my pond and devastate the trees. I have a guy come each year to trap them and he always traps 10-12 a season.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 10, 2009)

"Nice beaver!"


----------



## mjellison (Feb 10, 2009)

another solution to beavers removing desirable trees is wrapping them loosely in chicken wire. It worked for us in our situation maybe it's cheaper then having somebody come in and trap them.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Feb 11, 2009)

Slice a 55 gallon drum and place it around the base of desireable saves before they bastids girdle them .

Ive heard of chain link working too.. 

And varmint rifles.


----------



## Stein (Feb 11, 2009)

mjellison said:


> another solution to beavers removing desirable trees is wrapping them loosely in chicken wire. It worked for us in our situation maybe it's cheaper then having somebody come in and trap them.




Well, trapping costs nothing. Trappers are always looking for good places to trap. If I wrapped the trees, it would take forever. Hundreds of trees along the pond on both sides.


----------



## djtedald (Feb 11, 2009)

*Beavers*

For us, the beaves are not a problem. They knock down a lot of small trees in the wetland area and that doesn't concern me. Once the small one are gone they hammer away at suprising large trees (as shown in one of the photos). But you can see from the pictures that we have an ample supply of food for them. Wrapping the trees is not an option as someone else mentioned because there are hundreds of trees in their domain. At this point I'm okay with them because as I said we're pleased that they are willing to eat up any small trees we dump next to their dam. SInce their dam tend to get blown out by spring floods once a year, they move up and down the stream and sort of recycle to previously cut stumps that then have small (tasty) growth popping up.


----------



## John D (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice pictures,those Beavers must be big there!

We have a strean running thru our golf course.Beavers have been a huge problem in the last 5 years.we would lose our course if I didnt break them up sometimes weekly.They are so bad here the DEC gave us a single permit that is good for 10+ yrs.I also have guys trap them,they got a 65 lb male last winter out of our stream.They work tirelessly,too bad i couldnt get them to cut trees for me.


----------

